# I got owned by a window



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

tripped on the whay down some stairs, my arm whent straight through the a window at the bottom.
going to get surgery tomorrow.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Damn dude! Were you drunk?

What do you need surgery for? Anyways I wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Brutal, I hope everything goes well .


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

NexTech84 said:


> Damn dude! Were you drunk?
> 
> What do you need surgery for? Anyways I wish you a speedy recovery!


yeah ofc i was drunk








need skin transplant and alot of stiches.
im gonna take soem paralgin forte and get some sleep now.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> yeah ofc i was drunk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn man. Well rest up, and good luck tomorrow!

Let us know how everything worked out.


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Corey!!! are you serious?







Man that looks so bad..I am so very sorry, sh*t please be careful next time! just look at that...man I'm so sorry. Poor you..take care! get recovery asap!


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

DAMMMMMMM
you got FUCKED UP!!!!!!!!!!

take it easy man


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Party hard man









Seriously though, thats nasty! 
Hopefully it all heals up soon


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

holy crap


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

ouch. that must have hurt like a bitch! good luck with your surgery, remember chicks dig scars :nod:


----------



## Lawfficer (Feb 4, 2006)

So did you have a friend along, or did you get the nurse to snap that Pic in the ER???

Either way as an EMT, I could tell you one thing for sure.... That's pretty cool looking. Wish ya the best...


----------



## IHadSexWithAllTheseFish (Sep 10, 2005)

That's awesome! Get well though, ouch.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Good grief!
I hope all goes well with surgury!


----------



## KrazieFishie (Feb 25, 2006)

god damn brother u need to take it easy








well i hope all goes well with ya take care


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Did you spill your drink?

And sh*t man, good luck with surgery. Hope your arm heals up.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i got the doc to snap some pics.

thank u guys







, give u an update as soon as i get home.


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

Sorry to hear that bro, but at least your in one peice. Damn that's a lotta blood, damn booze makin it flow.

Make sure you get some pity sex. Only way you can make it worth it.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

That sucks... sorry to hear. Best of luck with your recovery


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Niiiiice carnage.How many stiches?


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Dude, that sucks... That look like it hurt...

Get well soon...


----------



## Nephthys010 (Feb 4, 2006)

OMG erm.....thats impressive its gonna be a meaty scar.

Get well soon mate & lay off the sauce 4 a while!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Fido said:


> OMG erm.....thats impressive its gonna be a meaty scar.
> 
> Get well soon mate & lay off the sauce 4 a while!


im not drinking in a while..








hopefully the scar wont be to meaty, since theyll prob transplant skin from my tie.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> *Did you spill your drink?*
> 
> And sh*t man, good luck with surgery. Hope your arm heals up.


THat's a Good Question. Did you?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Brujo said:


> *Did you spill your drink?*
> 
> And sh*t man, good luck with surgery. Hope your arm heals up.


THat's a Good Question. Did you?
[/quote]

no. i was not holding any alcoholic beverage at that point, so that tragedy was avoided.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

sh*t dude, thats looking like its painful








Hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> *Did you spill your drink?*
> 
> And sh*t man, good luck with surgery. Hope your arm heals up.


THat's a Good Question. Did you?
[/quote]

no. i was not holding any alcoholic beverage at that point, so that tragedy was avoided.








[/quote]

Whew I pictured something like this .
View attachment 96996


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

skin transplant for that?.. my friend had all the skin ripped off his calf when he crashed his dirtbike and the doctor gave him some medicated gauze and antibiotics..


----------



## Nephthys010 (Feb 4, 2006)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> *Did you spill your drink?*
> 
> And sh*t man, good luck with surgery. Hope your arm heals up.


THat's a Good Question. Did you?
[/quote]

no. i was not holding any alcoholic beverage at that point, so that tragedy was avoided.








[/quote]

Whew I pictured something like this .
View attachment 96996

[/quote]

Ive seen that in real life at a mates party last month lol some dumbass drop his bottle of scotch on kellys patio & almost cried. I on the other hand almost pissed myself







Gin & lemonade gasp firmly in my hand


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

jiggy said:


> *Did you spill your drink?*
> 
> And sh*t man, good luck with surgery. Hope your arm heals up.


THat's a Good Question. Did you?
[/quote]

no. i was not holding any alcoholic beverage at that point, so that tragedy was avoided.








[/quote]

Whew I pictured something like this .
View attachment 96996

[/quote]

LOL


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

that doesnt look healthy....but chicks dig scars!!

now you'll have some new ones to woo the ladies with


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

i hope u get better soon! (You will Odin always takes good care of his Wolves







)


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

DAAAAAAAAAMMMN B! Good Luck with the surgery tommorow!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Definately post pics of the scars after surgery man.

But in all honesty, I would tell people that you're new Serra piranha did that to your arm when you were moving a plant. That would freak people out. Then you could dare them to stick their hand in the tank and they'll never do it.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> i hope u get better soon! (You will Odin always takes good care of his Wolves
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol hope so dude.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Awwww poor C0Rey, Im so sorry!!! hope u get well soon







!!!!!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn dude that sucks..


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

Ouch


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> *Did you spill your drink?*
> 
> And sh*t man, good luck with surgery. Hope your arm heals up.


THat's a Good Question. Did you?
[/quote]

no. i was not holding any alcoholic beverage at that point, so that tragedy was avoided.








[/quote]

Whew I pictured something like this .
View attachment 96996

[/quote]
My favorite beers were dropped








sorry dude, looks like you got messed up there, i hope you got some good meds for pain and i would like to wish you a speedy recovery so you can play with your ne serra


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Tell the girls you got those scars while defending a helpless damsel from 40 chain wielding biker clan members.







Hope you have a speedy recovery man.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

dang, that sucks.. hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

he got one of the scars blocking a knife attacker from getting at...insert someones name here...someone important.

the other scar he received on a trip through the jungles of brazil. where he came accross a tribe of cannibals who tried to catch him. one hit him with an arrow, anothing caught him with a primitive dagger...but he managed to escape into the jungle and do the surgery with primitive tools he fashioned out of materials he found on the jungle floor....

come up with a new story for every part


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Ouch thats pretty rough man. But your gonna have some great scars to talk about when its all said and done.

Best of luck with your recovery. Get better soon!


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

It will be interesting to see if they stitch or staple those, either way the scars will be g-narly. Thank goodness it wasn't any worse. heal fast


----------



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

god damn i did the same thing when i was 6! I still to this day get sh*t evertime someone tells the story of how my arm accidently went through a window. Mine was less serious though, just a ton of stitches, no surgery required. Wish you a well operation and a speedy recovery!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

im off to the hospital in 5.
updated scar pics will be posted.
thanks for all the support.


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Damn man owned is not the word for what that window did to you.







to your speedy recovery.

Trystan


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

trystan said:


> Damn man owned is not the word for what that window did to you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you should see what he did to that window, it'll never been the same.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

CORey...You got cut the f*ck up man...







I really wish you the best...Those cuts are deep as all hell on your bicep...







...Just nasty...I guess here's a public service announcement, don't drink and walk down stairs.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

jiggy said:


> skin transplant for that?.. my friend had all the skin ripped off his calf when he crashed his dirtbike and the doctor gave him some medicated gauze and antibiotics..


wow you're so cool...your friend probably got some road rash, where as this situation is equivilent to taking knives and dragging them down your arm. (it's deeper in case you couldn't figure that out)

by the way- get better man, that looks horrible


----------



## EvilRaven1031 (Oct 22, 2005)

dude that sucks! good luck with the surgery. at least theyll give ya something for the pain.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

yo fokkers im back.
the doctors were planning on holding me in the hospital for a week, but they came to theyr sences and let me go today.

they wont take the bandages off untill friday, so ill get some pics then.
they whent through with the transplant.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Dayum!









Glad to see you back though!!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks brutal man. Hope your doing well and good luck for a speedy recovery. You cant be down and out too long, you got a baby serra to look after.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> Looks brutal man. Hope your doing well and good luck for a speedy recovery. You cant be down and out too long, you got a baby serra to look after.


im staying home for 2 weeks, so most of my time will be dedicated to my p\s.
my serra is singeling me out as the weakest person in the appartment, i dont feel safe anymore


----------



## ShatteredSkyy (Feb 22, 2006)

good luck man... and damn stop drinkin and walkin. and remember...
"Your still sober if you can lay down without holding on"


----------



## r8frazer (Feb 6, 2006)

dude if that happened to me I'd be pretty fucked up, but I'd be looking forward to the scars. i fukin love scars..

I want one of those shark bite scars rite across the torso.. those look awesome.. iv heard having one done kinda hurts though!!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

r8frazer said:


> dude if that happened to me I'd be pretty fucked up, but I'd be looking forward to the scars. i fukin love scars..
> 
> I want one of those shark bite scars rite across the torso.. those look awesome.. iv heard having one done kinda hurts though!!


if they turn out too bad ill prob get e tatoo to cover them, been wanting one forever. ill have to whait a year to finf out though.

and yea i think shark bites hurt.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

r8frazer said:


> dude if that happened to me I'd be pretty fucked up, but I'd be looking forward to the scars. i fukin love scars..
> 
> I want one of those shark bite scars rite across the torso.. those look awesome.. iv heard having one done kinda hurts though!!












I think I've met your kind before...Actually I think I've dated one


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

that sucks! lol...hope you have a speedy recovery dude, that looks f-ing painful.


----------



## lippy (Jan 6, 2006)

Thats sick and the beer picture is hilarious


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

sh*t happens sry bout that man..., im not sayin it dident hurt man cuz i know i woulda pissed myself but makesure they arent fuckin u given u a skin transplant it dont look like skin transplant material


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Kuda said:


> sh*t happens sry bout that man..., im not sayin it dident hurt man cuz i know i woulda pissed myself but makesure they arent fuckin u given u a skin transplant it dont look like skin transplant material


what im not shur i get u?








theres 3 top plastic surgents tha have looked at it and all said i needed a transplant, its too whide to sew together and to deep to just let heal by itself.

and ive gotten the transplant btw.

ive had it done under my eye a couple of years ago and that turned out great. 
just hope the transplanted skin is accepted by the body.
im finding out on friday.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

hers a couple of pics that i took myself>


















closeup of thw biggest wound.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Speedy recovery my friend!


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Corey, dude, that is FN disgusting...

That's your arm?? It didn't even look that bad before they did anything to it!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

NexTech84 said:


> Corey, dude, that is FN disgusting...
> 
> That's your arm?? It didn't even look that bad before they did anything to it!


 that photo is taken the at the same time as the first..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

OWWWW! man that looks painful. looks like you actually lost pieces man holy crap! heal up fast dude, best wishes. thats a bum deal any way you ...cut it








get well soon


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> Corey, dude, that is FN disgusting...
> 
> That's your arm?? It didn't even look that bad before they did anything to it!


 that photo is taken the at the same time as the first..

:laugh:
[/quote]










Man, what did they give you for drugs? I want some!










lol j/k I was talking about the first pics that you posted compared to the last 2.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

they didnt really give em any, 6 tablets of paralgin forte, still have 2 left.
and anti biotics.

im not really into snacking painkillers. but the stuff they gave me before the narcoses, was kick ass, felt like i was flying, the doc called it a double whiskey. like to know what it was...


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

He whipped you up a "cocktail" did he?


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Good luck on Friday. Take care and best of luck through all of this.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

NexTech84 said:


> Good luck on Friday. Take care and best of luck through all of this.


thanks bro!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

dude, top being such a wuss........ jk lol like omfg
wow, i hope your skin, or well new skin heals up nice, are you gonna have some nasty scar damage?
Better yet, what pain meds did they give you and can i have your leftovers?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

joey said:


> dude, top being such a wuss........ jk lol like omfg
> wow, i hope your skin, or well new skin heals up nice, are you gonna have some nasty scar damage?
> Better yet, what pain meds did they give you and can i have your leftovers?


thanks bro..








if it looks real fucked up, im getting a tatoo to cover most of it. ill have to whait a year or so though.
only painkillers ive got left jus makes u sleepy, that crazy stuff they gave me before surgery was injected directly to my blood....


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

dang that is nasty

hope all is well


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I've got some road rash that still hurts years after.
You might rethink the tattoo idea after you feel the needles..


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

got faceshots as well?


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

So have they closed any of the slashes up? Stitches or staples? You are so lucky this was not worse.


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Glad it's going well, what did your parents say? Did they go ," Ohh Corey my baby what have you done to yourself?! Why?! WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!! God!! you could have stopped my baby from getting hurt but instead you allowed him to get this much pain and wounds..have you no heart?! WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?!!!!"























LMAO!







lol I am being silly. But seriously, what did they say?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

WilliamBradley said:


> Glad it's going well, what did your parents say? Did they go ," Ohh Corey my baby what have you done to yourself?! Why?! WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!! God!! you could have stopped my baby from getting hurt but instead you allowed him to get this much pain and wounds..have you no heart?! WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?!!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my mom was worried, but seing how well i took it she calmed down.
calls all the time though, checking up on me.

if off to the hospital now. maybe ill have some grosse pics later!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

I was just wonderng how are u feeling now, hope u feel better now...


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

my mom was worried, but seing how well i took it she calmed down.
calls all the time though, checking up on me.

if off to the hospital now. maybe ill have some grosse pics later!








[/quote]

That's very good to know, if a family member of mine gets such an accident I would just be heart broken and go in tears lol! because your wounds are really bad dude. Especially the one where you can see the flesh within..that wound to me means nothing but serious injury, emergency. And it sure is, how was the pain? And how's it when showering? take care please.


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> dude, top being such a wuss........ jk lol like omfg
> wow, i hope your skin, or well new skin heals up nice, are you gonna have some nasty scar damage?
> Better yet, what pain meds did they give you and can i have your leftovers?


thanks bro..








if it looks real fucked up, im getting a tatoo to cover most of it. ill have to whait a year or so though.
only painkillers ive got left jus makes u sleepy, that crazy stuff they gave me before surgery was injected directly to my blood....






















[/quote]

That good stuff my friend is called MORPHINE!!!! that is one heck of a Pain reliever.... they use em in Wars especially when soldiers are shot.... Too much of that stuff can also put you down on a 6x4... or in other words, it can kill you... How??? most narcotics especially pain relivers will slow down your breathing rate then you just bonk out when you sleep.... try not to OD on those pain meds that you're taking now..

Get well soon dude....


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

fuggin ouch man....Window 5234 Humans 2


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

well the visit whent well.
theres no infection and the new skin seems to be doing what its supposed to.
heres some pics.

























dont worry, im not taking the pain killers.
doesnt hurt that much.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

thats f*cking gross...

BTW, yeah, they definately gave you morphine, which is good sh*t.



> That good stuff my friend is called MORPHINE!!!! that is one heck of a Pain reliever.... they use em in Wars especially when soldiers are shot.... Too much of that stuff can also put you down on a 6x4... or in other words, it can kill you... How??? most narcotics especially pain relivers will slow down your breathing rate then you just bonk out when you sleep.... try not to OD on those pain meds that you're taking now..
> 
> Get well soon dude....


since morphine can't be perscribed and must be administered by a trained professional, im sure he will not OD on it. heh. for anyone who's ever had morphine injected into them, just think about this, i'll guarantee you its the most high you've ever been, and second of all, heroin is 26 times more powerful than morphine!!! hahaha. get well soon dude. that sh*t looks nasty.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> since morphine can't be perscribed and must be administered by a trained professional, im sure he will not OD on it. heh. for anyone who's ever had morphine injected into them, just think about this, i'll guarantee you its the most high you've ever been, and second of all, heroin is 26 times more powerful than morphine!!! hahaha. get well soon dude. that sh*t looks nasty.


Not true, they also have morphine in a liquid and pill form, which you can get with a prescription. Obviously not as potent as the stuff they shoot into your bloodstream, but it still wrecks your world.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

its obviously a watered down version. i'll bet that oxycontin does just as much.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> its obviously a watered down version. i'll bet that oxycontin does just as much.


Morphine is still morphine. I have some 100mg Morphine that do me just nice


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

anywhays i dont think it was morphine, i believe it was soem form of relaxing stuff.
why would they give me morphin right before they -put me to sleep-


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

nice pics, hope it heals up good man, i gotta run to diner with fam, so feel better and enjoy the morphine


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

thats intense man! hope you arent in any pain during healing... i know you were in too much shock to feel it when it happened but DAMN get well soon... and you should have a zipper tattoo around the scar with something cool inside when it gets healed up


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> thats intense man! hope you arent in any pain during healing... i know you were in too much shock to feel it when it happened but DAMN get well soon... and you should have a zipper tattoo around the scar with something cool inside when it gets healed up


only real pain is my back.
have to sleep on my back with my arm elevated, hurts like a mofo after 4 to 5 hours.
it hurts when i get chills... other than that its just extremely boring being locked up inside...








shure am glad i have u guys to entertain me though, joeyds been a real hoot today..


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

well at least it looks like it's healing very well. the scars will be badass. just think of the stories you could make up, personally I would go with a werewolf attack story.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Genin said:


> well at least it looks like it's healing very well. the scars will be badass. just think of the stories you could make up, personally I would go with a werewolf attack story.


lol


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Damn man you messed your self up good. GL with the healing and enjoy the time off. lol.

Trystan


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

damn thats a nasty wound....u musta cried like a baby


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

you really didn't need to bring a thread this old up again


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

quiet young man


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

the_w8 said:


> damn thats a nasty wound....u musta cried like a baby


lol why would i cry? it wasnt emotionall.









i got pissed off.


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

that messed, hope it gets better man, that sure will leave a scar,

it hate getting bigget cuts, its not that i get weak when i see blood, its when i know iam gonna have a hassle getting everything back to normal,

man just take it easy and keep it clean


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah me 2, whaiting while you heal sux. 
ill get some pics up tonite.


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

due thats awsome lol... jk it sux


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

i'm suprised, did none of you guys see this when it was posted?


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

The drug they gave you via IV was most likely demerol. It's an incredibly strong synthetic opiate (similar to morphine) that is commonly used to put people to sleep before surgery or other medical procedures.

I cussed out my doc when he gave me demerol because he was hurting me :x Oops.

I think you'll be glad that they did the skin grafts in the future. If you let something like that heal up on it's own the scarring would be so bad that you'd lose some mobility in your arm. Scar tissue doesn't stretch like regular skin tissue does... and when you try to stretch it, it's VERY painful. Might suck that you have to heal for a year but I'll be worth it.

You're lucky that you didn't sever any major arteries or tendons, then you would have been really fucked.

I feel ya though, I've had more that my fair share of stiches for deep cuts. Then there were a lot of deep cuts I've had where I should have gotten stiches but didnt... Big scars now.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah i was realy lucky i didnt suffer any worse than estetic injury's.

it will be healed in a month or so but the sunlight has to stay away for a long time.

well im making up a shark attack story to replace my dumbass drunk fell down the stairs story.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

clever...hehehe....boba i didn't see this thread until couple days ago....u didn't lose any feeling in ur arm corey?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Dang Corey some fucken deep cuts, hope it heals quick and everything works out for you buddy. With all those staples and fish nets kinda looks freaky.lol


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

bmpower007 said:


> clever...hehehe....boba i didn't see this thread until couple days ago....u didn't lose any feeling in ur arm corey?


no i was lucky that whay, no tendens were cut.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

thATS great







U should post some pics up of the healing


----------

